# 224 Valkarie load data



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Any one have any load data that they have produced? I have load data from Federal but do not like the powder they are using (power pro 2000MR)


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I know of only one guy here that was gonna get one. Im waiting for more reports from others before i buy one. Sorry


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Pretty good reloading channel on YouTube, longer video, but he does have some alternate loads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Valkarie*

cool, thanks I have mine ready just going to break in then start working loads, I got data from federal at the vegas SCI show but I do not like the powders they use, too tempature wiggy


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

huntmaster58 said:


> cool, thanks I have mine ready just going to break in then start working loads, I got data from federal at the vegas SCI show but I do not like the powders they use, too tempature wiggy


What type of rifle is it? Might consider building an upper eventually. I've been seeing ammo for sale at academy so that's good.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

​*Alliant 224 Valkyrie Loads *
Test Firearm: 
24" SAAMI chamber Universal Receiver test barrel 
Note: Loads shown are max loads that should be reduced 10% and worked up for individual firearms.
*Powder *
*Bullet Brand *
*Weight/Type *
*OAL (in) *
*Primer *
*Brass *
*Max Charge wt (gr) *
*Velocity (ft/sec) *
*Notes *
Power Proâ„¢ 2000MR 
Nosler 
60gr Ballistic Tip 
2.170 
205M 
Fed 
31.5 
3395 
C 
Varmintâ„¢ 
Nosler 
60gr Ballistic Tip 
2.170 
205M 
Fed 
28.2 
3278 
ReloderÂ® 15 
Nosler 
60gr Ballistic Tip 
2.170 
205M 
Fed 
28.6 
3252 
C 
AR-Compâ„¢ 
Nosler 
60gr Ballistic Tip 
2.170 
205M 
Fed 
26.4 
3229 
Power Proâ„¢ 2000MR 
Sierra 
90gr MatchKing 
2.250 
205M 
Fed 
27.1 
2763 
C 
ReloderÂ® 15 
Sierra 
90gr MatchKing 
2.250 
205M 
Fed 
25.2 
2679 
C 
Varmintâ„¢ 
Sierra 
90gr MatchKing 
2.250 
205M 
Fed 
24.5 
2667 
AR-Compâ„¢ 
Sierra 
90gr MatchKing 
2.250 
205M 
Fed 
22.7 
2574 
C 
SAAMI Max 
2.260" OAL 
55,000psi MAP


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine is a 26" Rainier ultramatch barrel AR 10 upper. cerakote to be finished this weekend then I will post a pict of it.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

AR10? Why not just go to a fast twist 22-250? The beauty of the valk is being able to use it on a 15.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, I did say AR10, I meant AR 15, got confussed as I have also put a AR10 in 257 Roberts together. I have an 22-250 also, in fact I have an extra new barrel left I need to sell as the guy I got it for backed out due to money


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

huntmaster58 said:


> Sorry, I did say AR10, I meant AR 15, got confussed as I have also put a AR10 in 257 Roberts together. I have an 22-250 also, in fact I have an extra new barrel left I need to sell as the guy I got it for backed out due to money


That makes a lotta moe sense!

The Valk will likely be my next build, once I get this Grendel figured out.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.savageshooters.com/content.php?466-224-Valkyrie-Load-Data-from-Alliant-Powders

http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/2018/03/224-valkyrie-load-data-for-52gr-to-95gr-bullets/comment-page-1/


----------

